# Impact Guns



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

For those of you who do more than paint, what brand of impact gun are you working with?
A similar question was asked in a recent post, and the thread was locked. I'd like to know what your choices are, and if you're brand loyal, for what reason etc.
I own a bunch of festool gear. 90's, 125's, couple drills.
But also a bunch of metabo nailers, and a metabo dust extractor for concrete prep.
Dremel for small cuts, rotozip..
Hand tools are a different story. I'm not brand loyal, but I do my research and make investments.
It's varied dependent on the project.

So what're you guys running for an impact gun?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Just to clarify, are you asking about Impact Drivers (screwguns) or are you referring to pneumatic impact guns like mechanics use? What kind of work are you doing that you need an impact gun?

I like DeWalt 20v. cordless tools, especially with brushless motors. I own a whole line of their power tools, as I do light carpentry fairly often. I have never needed an impact drill, but do use a cordless drill driver almost every day. I have other brands in some tools (Porter cable, Makita, Bosch, Hitachi) but I like the DeWalt line overall, and have several batteries already. Their screw guns are very good, and DeWalt has excellent warranty and customer service with all of their tools and batteries.
For everyday driver I like: DEWALT 20V MAX XR Cordless Drill, 1/2-Inch (DCD791P1)

edit:
DCF885C1is DeWalts impact drill.
DCD996P2 20V is their hammer-drill


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have the same Q as Holland, but since you referred to Festool I'll assume you don't mean air powered mechanics stuff. (But by all means, clarity never hurts!)

I have Milwaukee M12 and M18. That stuff is awesome. The M12 is my everyday carry-around because it's small and light-ish weight stuff. But if I know I'm getting into light carpentry or whatnot, it's the M18 as I have a circ and reciprocating saws.

I also actually have a bunch of Ryobi One 18V stuff too. Just started on it when younger and poorer. It's actually not bad stuff, and I've never had any trouble with any of it. But if I was in building or something, I'd never go for it. The thing I use most lately in Ryobi is a ROB sander and a freaking great little 18ga brad nailer. That things saves me aggravation on a regular basis.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got the non brushless 20V Dewalt el cheapo version impact driver. Built a few decks with it and a big shed. Installed tons of drywall with it. Other than that just regular around the house kind of stuff. It's great.

If I were using one daily, I'd probably consider the brushless version otherwise you'd probably kill the one I've got.

I remember when my old 18V one's batteries started to kick the bucket. Decided it wasn't worth it to get new batteries and bought the 20V. When I pulled it out of the box I was shocked that it was probably half the weight of my old 18V. Mentioned this to a carpenter buddy of mine who said "the guts of it are plastic. It's basically a disposable tool".

My understanding of this is when Dewalt started focussing on big box stores. They started selling homeowner versions of their tools and contractor versions.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've got the non brushless 20V Dewalt el cheapo version impact driver. Built a few decks with it and a big shed. Installed tons of drywall with it. Other than that just regular around the house kind of stuff. It's great.
> 
> If I were using one daily, I'd probably consider the brushless version otherwise you'd probably kill the one I've got.
> 
> ...


A brushless motor is a must. The numbering system is confusing for DeWalt's tools (like you said, they are not all created equally), but the ones have an 'X' in the name are usually pretty good. I bought a DeWalt cordless (battery powered) 7" compound mitre saw last year, and I love it!! Going all cordless. Have their jigsaw, flush cut saw, a couple circular saws- which are all excellent tools. Several others. Good brand, IMO.

Milwaukee also seems to be putting out a good product recently. With cordless tools you need to pick a brand, otherwise the batteries can get pretty expensive.


----------



## justpaint818 (Mar 14, 2021)

I know everyone has their preference with brands but if you really want best quality/build then Makita for sure. I got into Dewalt though mainly because the times I needed something (or didn't really need something) they had the better deals. The truth is any of them will get the job done and all brands are similar. Just don't get the lowed end impacts from any brand. If you go with dewalt look for XR that's their brushless stuff.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

justpaint818 said:


> I know everyone has their preference with brands but if you really want best quality/build then Makita for sure. I got into Dewalt though mainly because the times I needed something (or didn't really need something) they had the better deals. The truth is any of them will get the job done and all brands are similar. Just don't get the lowed end impacts from any brand. If you go with dewalt look for XR that's their brushless stuff.


Makita is fine. DeWalt is mostly just adequate. If you want the real deal, go with Milwaukee.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe the OP wants to enlighten the forum with which thou will be using an "impact gun" for ,so the question can be properly answered..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Makita is fine. DeWalt is mostly just adequate. If you want the real deal, go with Milwaukee.


DeWalt and Makita take the top spots in almost every category for cordless contractor's tools. Milwaukee is not bad. 

They are all global, but: 
Milwaukee is a Chinese company( Techtronic Industries, a Hong Kong-based company)
DeWalt (Stanley B&D- Hartford, CT)
Makita (Makita Corp - based in Anjō, Japan)


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I've had all major brands, but currently using Milwaukie. If you want what I believe to be the best unbiased reviews on the planet, search "Project Farm YouTube". That guy spends a great deal of time to set up consistent, repeatable tests in varying criteria for power tools, adhesives, automotive, and much more. Love that dude.

Here's his vid on Best Impact Driver


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've had all major brands, but currently using Milwaukie. If you want what I believe to be the best unbiased reviews on the planet, search "Project Farm YouTube". That guy spends a great deal of time to set up consistent, repeatable tests in varying criteria for power tools, adhesives, automotive, and much more. Love that dude.
> 
> Here's his vid on Best Impact Driver


AvE does good tear downs of tools. Project Farm is good but I'm often left with more questions from his reviews.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> DeWalt and Makita take the top spots in almost every category for cordless contractor's tools. Milwaukee is not bad.
> 
> They are all global, but:
> Milwaukee is a Chinese company( Techtronic Industries, a Hong Kong-based company)
> ...


Lol. It'll always be just like a "what's the best paintbrush" discussion.

(It's not rational, I know, but I can't get over DeWalt = Black & Decker)


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> AvE does good tear downs of tools. Project Farm is good but I'm often left with more questions from his reviews.


AvE is my favorite character on all of YouTube. Extremely intelligent, funny, and does his best to dumb it down for the common-folk like me. He must have some sort of engineering background. I like the fact that he doesn't seem to take himself too seriously either. I think he'll eventually get noticed by the "right" people and either become a product tester or late night talk show host. He would excel at either.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have 2 Dewalt 20V drills. 1 Impact and 1 regular drill/mixer. Those things are solid. Have been using them daily for past few years for everything from building decks to cabinet jobs etc. Although I probably wouldn't use it for loosening lug nuts all day. That would be better suited to an air driven rig.
However they will certainly handle anything you put in front of it. If your just driving a few screws into plaster, any one of these will do just fine...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have several cordless Milwaukie tools, 1 Hilti Hammer drill, and one sad looking Festool drill that belongs in a kitchen rather than a construction site


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've seen the Festool impact over a period of time in two separate instances. Both were the same early model, both unimpressive. Sent back to factory and remain in their systainers as far as I know. I believe it was the T15 or something.
Every company has their strong points. Metabo does fantastic handheld concrete grinders. Milwaukee has a great cordless gun fuel system. I'd likely not purchase a circular saw from either.
I do have a festool drill that I keep in the kitchen; the 12v TXS, for cabinets. They make great sanders, but even still they are not all created equal.
Hilti for hammer is top notch. Mine is an old Hitachi model, does exactly what I need it to.
Stelz: Thanks for the link. That type of sharing info is why we are all here. Much appreciated.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Ive been handling a lot of cabinetry lately, and felt the need for something smaller and lighter than the 20v Drill Driver that I typically use. Impact Drills kept surfacing as a good option.

Also looking into a gyroscopic screwdriver, because I thought it might be nice to have for plate covers, because I handle those more than anything else it seems. Might get both.

12v driver:








(from Concord Carpenter)


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

OP where are you?

Since writing my last response I have hung three sets of kitchen cabinets. I decided to splurge and buy a couple new screw guns to try and make the installs go a little smoother; Two of the three kitchens used all flathead screws, because they were mid-century and older.


I picked up the 12v DeWalt Impact and the DeWalt "Gyro".

I continue to wonder what in the world the OP needs an Impact drill for???
What I learned:* Impact Drills are for driving screws fast and well.* Now I have one.


Impact Drills have no clutch, meaning they continue to overdrive the screwdriver. I broke the head off of one screw, because I didn't pay attention to "the Impact Pause" when driving in a stubborn screw. An Impact Drill will pause for a moment, then drive a screw down making the ratcheting sound you can imagine in a pit stop.
My Impact Drill has been re-purposed for exterior work and decks. Will be very nice for ladder work, due to weight and functionality.

However, I still consider it a good purchase overall, because I love the "Gyro"! If you hang a lot of cabinets, or remove and add a lot of wall plates, you owe it to yourself to try this thing out! It's perfect for cabinets, but will also use it for interior painting. Will probably buy a second one, because there were two of use, and we both wanted to use it.










The Gyposcopic screwdriver works different than any other drill on the market, to my knowledge. It powers up when you turn your wrist- turn your wrist right, and it starts turning right. Turn your wrist left, and it turns left. It is very sensitive to how much you twist the wrist (0-430 rpm). The more you turn your wrist, the more power it sends to the screw. Takes about 5 minutes to get used to.

It was a lifesaver for all the flathead bits we needed to install (where a bulky drill would have been difficult to center and maintain without gouging the new cabinet doors). It also has a convenient feature that allows the screwdriver to be used in-line, or pistol-grip (pictured)
Has a 15 clutch settings for delicate work, or for more stubborn screws.

It comes with (2) batteries, so you don't need to have a dedicated battery system to buy into this one - it is a stand alone screwdriver.

Verdict: worth a try if you work in tight spaces with delicate installs.










*10 month update:* I have used the Gyro and the Impact regularly over the past 10 months. The Impact was relegated to exterior work trailer, and due to its light weight and small size has been great for use on ladders. It is completely incompatible for cabinets (as it has no clutch).

However, the Gyro is fantastic for cabinet work! I use it almost exclusively when removing or reinstalling cabinets. It’s small profile, and unique alternate pistol or in-line grips allow for convenient use in tight spots. The gyroscopic feature really shines when setting screws, and is especially helpful when juggling a door, a hinge, and screw at the same time. just turn your wrist in the direction you want the screw to turn, and allows you to adjust for subtlety of speed and torque. The gyro screwdriver comes with two batteries and a charger, so no worries about getting into another battery platform.

Highly recommended!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Holland said:


> OP where are you?
> 
> Since writing my last response I have hung three sets of kitchen cabinets. I decided to splurge and buy a couple new screw guns to try and make the installs go a little smoother; Two of the three kitchens used all flathead screws, because they were mid-century and older.
> 
> ...


Gyroscopic screwdriver? That’s a new one to me. Looks interesting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> OP where are you?
> 
> Since writing my last response I have hung three sets of kitchen cabinets. I decided to splurge and buy a couple new screw guns to try and make the installs go a little smoother; Two of the three kitchens used all flathead screws, because they were mid-century and older.
> 
> ...


Holy cow. No reflection of you, of course, but that is one fugly kitchen.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For the most powerful impact driver imo I'd say go with the gen 3.5 Milwaukee M18 Fuel with the fixed collet. A M18 Fuel Surge is a little less powerful but it is quieter and first thing in the morning that is a good thing. Dewalt 887 runs hotter and has been proven to turn into a smoke show if overworked but can still be reliable for most all of our tasks. I have a 887 because it came with another tool I needed and while it is a bit clunky no issues, but the impact I grab the most right now is the Makita XDT16Z. Not as powerful as Milwaukee but it feels the best in the hand imo. With 4 speed settings adjusted below the trigger or on the base and 2 other settings for depth stops I find the Makita is the one I am reaching for the most lately. 

The reality is any of the big 3 brands will do you just fine and it is preference or battery platform based choices so i'm not super concerned if the Milwaukee can out perform the Makita by 1.2 seconds because I'll squander my saved seconds in other ways throughout the day lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Holland said:


> OP where are you?
> 
> Since writing my last response I have hung three sets of kitchen cabinets. I decided to splurge and buy a couple new screw guns to try and make the installs go a little smoother; Two of the three kitchens used all flathead screws, because they were mid-century and older.
> 
> ...


Gyposcopic screwdriver is fancy


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Holy cow. No reflection of you, of course, but that is one fugly kitchen.


The wallpaper offends you, doesn't it? I actually like it, it's like a time capsule.

Parts of the home are beautiful (IMO), and have remained untouched for some 70 years. They've been very careful about modifications over the years. It is an important home in the area, one of the founding families of this area.

The Living Room has clear Cypress panelling, and some nice stonework throughout.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> The wallpaper offends you, doesn't it? I actually like it, it's like a time capsule.
> 
> Parts of the home are beautiful (IMO), and have remained untouched for some 70 years. They've been very careful about modifications over the years. It is an important home in the area, one of the founding families of this area.
> 
> The Living Room has clear Cypress panelling, and some nice stonework throughout.


Hmmmm...well, I wouldn't say "offend." But not just wallpaper. Countertops (w/ the complementary lemon yellow up top), flooring, door and trim, table. Uh, just generally the whole thing.






The other stuff looks great. So I'm sure you just have to be there to have the whole "feel" and get the ambiance of the place. But it's still an ugly kitchen!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe67 said:


> Hmmmm...well, I wouldn't say "offend." But not just wallpaper. Countertops (w/ the complementary lemon yellow up top), flooring, door and trim, table. Uh, just generally the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't you picture it?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> can't you picture it?


😁 I already had! But that's the thing. It didn't help. It might have made it worse!

It does look like that is the same kitchen, yes? Historical photo? The historical connection does soothe my nerves and leave me on the side of the kitchen. Ugly or not, roots are roots.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Another shot of the Gyro


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Holland said:


> Another shot of the Gyro
> View attachment 111993


I watch Project Farm on YT and oddly enough he just did battery operated screwdrivers and other than not liking the gyroscope thing the screwdriver faired pretty well.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I watch Project Farm on YT and oddly enough he just did battery operated screwdrivers and other than not liking the gyroscope thing the screwdriver faired pretty well.


curious... in what way does he like the screwdriver without the gyro? 
It would basically be a manual screwdriver with extra steps.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I watch Project Farm on YT and oddly enough he just did battery operated screwdrivers and other than not liking the gyroscope thing the screwdriver faired pretty well.


It’s definitely not going to be right for everybody, but I found the light weight of the unit, and the optional inline or pistol grip hold perfect for installing cabinets (where you are frequently holding up a door while trying to start a screw into it). It was especially useful for flathead screws, because larger more powerful drills are unwieldy and have a tendency to skip off the screw head and damage the fresh paint. Also very handy when using in tight spaces.

I understand why some might not find it a good fit for their toolbox. It’s not powerful (exactly why it is good for delicate work), and the function is unique to screwdrivers- the gyro motion takes a little getting used to, and some users would find it unfamiliar and not like the way it works.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Holland said:


> curious... in what way does he like the screwdriver without the gyro?
> It would basically be a manual screwdriver with extra steps.
> 
> View attachment 112014


lol that it would be. But really he liked the power it had as well as the run time and given that it wasn't the most expensive of the class of battery operated screwdrivers tested it faired well and really he was saying that the gyro was awkward and took a little bit to get used to and would of preferred the same screwdriver with a traditional switch was my takeaway. 



Holland said:


> It’s definitely not going to be right for everybody, but I found the light weight of the unit, and the optional inline or pistol grip hold perfect for installing cabinets (where you are frequently holding up a door while trying to start a screw into it). It was especially useful for flathead screws, because larger more powerful drills are unwieldy and have a tendency to skip off the screw head and damage the fresh paint. Also very handy when using in tight spaces.
> 
> I understand why some might not find it a good fit for their toolbox. It’s not powerful (exactly why it is good for delicate work), and the function is unique to screwdrivers- the gyro motion takes a little getting used to, and some users would find it unfamiliar and not like the way it works.


I can see its usefulness for delicate work and I hate flat head screws. From an ease of install and removal the only screw type should be torx lol.


----------



## kerci98 (Jun 22, 2021)

I recently bought new *DEWALT DCD777C2* cordless Drill driver, It's working good and even I'm also using for metal drilling. The article defined very well about it. The 15 clutch settings makes work effective and effortless.


----------

